# Sticky  The proper way to measure a tire.



## Bootlegger

Most people measure there atv tires while they are mounted on the bike...I have done the same. I see a lot of folks say I have 28's but they only measure 27...Here is the correct way to measure atv tires. This was posted by Maxxis concerning their Zilla's. 

 "Inflate the tire to 7psi let set for 24 hours, measure the circumference while the tire is laying on its side and off the ground with no pressure on it...then divide by 3.14. It should be within 0.4 inches of the stated size."


They all have to follow this procedure outlined by the tire & rim association. I hope this helps answer a lot of the your all's questions concerning tire size. There is also another way to measure as well. Put 7psi in the the tire "Unmounted" Wait 24 hours then take one of those tape's that they measure your head size with...the ones that are flexible. Measure from top to bottom and follow the curvature of the tire. That should be within a close true measurement of that tire as well. I have done this with my tires and they are almost spot on.

Thanks, Bootlegger


----------



## tacoma_2002

Or use a small piece of rope, then measure the rope with a standard tape measure.


----------



## gpinjason

good info


----------



## Bootlegger

gpinjason said:


> good info



Thank You!


----------



## rhelms

I think they must do that for truck tires as well. I measured my 35 Bogger and they only measured 33" with a tape measure across the tire. Thanx Bootlegger I have been wondering if there was a certain way they measured them or if they just lied about the size.


----------



## Bootlegger

rhelms said:


> I think they must do that for truck tires as well. I measured my 35 Bogger and they only measured 33" with a tape measure across the tire. Thanx Bootlegger I have been wondering if there was a certain way they measured them or if they just lied about the size.



No problem...and yes...truck tires are measured the same way.


----------



## 08GreenBrute

cool i didnt now that


----------



## JHR

thats kind of a pain. Ill just take their word for it. I just dont understand why some tires of different sizes look the same when unmounted and set up side by side. I did this at highlifter a few weeks ago. they had a 30x9 back and a 31x9.5 law both unmounted and i sat them up next to each other and they looked almost exactly the same height. I was like ?


----------



## Muleskinner

Just did this with my wifes bear claws, fronts are 25x8-12 rear are 25x12-10. They have about 50 km on them so wear is not the issue. The fronts measure 25.25" and the rears measure 23.75". Nice to see consistency within the same brand. It sure pulls nice in the mud though-lots of front wheel speed.


----------



## Jcooperpcola

Good luck measuring an EDL like that.

Sent from my ZTE-Z990 using Tapatalk 2


----------

